# T3 Clen cycle and PCT or rebound



## 5abi (Jun 29, 2011)

Hello all,

I'm currently on week 3 of my T3 Clen/ECA cycle. 2weeks clen 2weeks ECA.

I was wondering how the T3 rebound will work?
Will tapering my t3 allow my thyroid gland to bounce right back?
Should I continue the 2weeks clen 2weeks eca for 1month after t3 to help keep the weight off while the thyroid re-starts?

WOuld the clen and eca at 10weeks still be effective without some sort of up-regulation?

THanks!


----------



## XYZ (Jun 29, 2011)

5abi said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm currently on week 3 of my T3 Clen/ECA cycle. 2weeks clen 2weeks ECA.
> 
> ...


 

What is the reasoning for the two weeks of clen alternating with two weeks of ECA?  How long have you been on the T3 and at what dose?


----------



## 5abi (Jun 30, 2011)

Coming into my 4th week of t3 at 100mcg average/day.

The two-week alternation is to keep the receptors regulated.

How can i safely come of this cycle, i'm starting to stress.


----------



## XYZ (Jun 30, 2011)

5abi said:


> Coming into my 4th week of t3 at 100mcg average/day.
> 
> The two-week alternation is to keep the receptors regulated.
> 
> How can i safely come of this cycle, i'm starting to stress.


 
Honestly, you didn't do any homework or very little, this is what happens.

You need to lower the dose to 75mcgs for 10 days then down to 50mcgs for 10 days, 25mcgs for 10 days, 12.5mcgs for 10 days and then off.

Clen and ECA use the same receptors, so your plan isn't working.  Start taking benadry 25mgs every night for the next 2-3 weeks to up-regulate your adreanls.

100mcgs of T3 without any aas is catabolic, meaning that it is buring up both fat and muscle, and T3 doesn't have a preference, it will burn up what ever it wants.  Bottom line is you're losing LBM.  The MAXIMUM dose of T3 that should be used is 75mcgs while being on AAS.


----------



## pieguy (Jun 30, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> Like I said in the other thread, HGH and T3 make for a great combo depending on what your goals are.  I like to run T3/Clen/HGH post cycle because T3 not only chews up fat, it eats muscle mass as well.
> 
> /V



http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/104608-cytomel-t3.html

No need to taper. T3 is safer then most people think as long as you don't go overboard. In terms of rebound, i doubt you'd have a lot provided you don't increase your cals above slightly below maintenance and still do some cardio/lifting. I've read most don't have rebound while others just can't lose any more weight for a month or two but don't necessarily gain any weight. 

ECA and Clen are both beta 2 and and beta 3 antagonists meaning they both downregulate your receptors simultaneously. Only way to upregulate is ketotifen as benadryl doesn't work I believe. Or you can just take 2 on 2 off.

I don't think it's that good of an idea without an anabolic, but you could probably easily get away with a cycle of 

clen: 2 week on, 2 week off, 2 week on, 2 week off, 2 week on
t3: 10 week on

or you can do

clen: 2 week on, (begin keto at 1-3g/day for 1-2 weeks) 2 week on, 2 week on
t3: 6 week on


----------



## 5abi (Jun 30, 2011)

CT said:


> Honestly, you didn't do any homework or very little, this is what happens.
> 
> You need to lower the dose to 75mcgs for 10 days then down to 50mcgs for 10 days, 25mcgs for 10 days, 12.5mcgs for 10 days and then off.
> 
> ...



Really appreciate your input, but this stuff about T3 being catoblic is bull hunky, I have gained a decent amount of size over the past 3-weeks, albeit a large amount of muscle memory but surely no loss.

I have already reduced to 75mcgs and will continue as you have suggested and yes i will buy some benadryl tomorrow morning.  Do i really need to taper down in ten-day intervals?
Again much appreciated.


----------



## 5abi (Jun 30, 2011)

pieguy said:


> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/104608-cytomel-t3.html
> 
> No need to taper. T3 is safer then most people think as long as you don't go overboard. In terms of rebound, i doubt you'd have a lot provided you don't increase your cals above slightly below maintenance and still do some cardio/lifting. I've read most don't have rebound while others just can't lose any more weight for a month or two but don't necessarily gain any weight.
> 
> ...



the rebound info seems sound,  I think i'll just start ending my cycle next week!


----------



## XYZ (Jun 30, 2011)

5abi said:


> Really appreciate your input, but this stuff about T3 being catoblic is bull hunky, I have gained a decent amount of size over the past 3-weeks, albeit a large amount of muscle memory but surely no loss.
> 
> I have already reduced to 75mcgs and will continue as you have suggested and yes i will buy some benadryl tomorrow morning. *Do i really need to taper down in ten-day intervals?*
> Again much appreciated.


 
Have you ever had your thyroid crash before?

The answer is yes, why else would I post all of that up?


----------



## pieguy (Jun 30, 2011)

Did you read the part where I said benadryl might not work?


----------



## XYZ (Jun 30, 2011)

pieguy said:


> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/104608-cytomel-t3.html
> 
> No need to taper. T3 is safer then most people think as long as you don't go overboard. In terms of rebound, i doubt you'd have a lot provided you don't increase your cals above slightly below maintenance and still do some cardio/lifting. I've read most don't have rebound while others just can't lose any more weight for a month or two but don't necessarily gain any weight.
> 
> ...


 
NO need to taper up or down? Up no you don't have to, down, it's in your best interest to if he's at 100mcgs ED.

Benadryl worked for me, so...............?


----------



## 5abi (Jun 30, 2011)

CT said:


> NO need to taper up or down? Up no you don't have to, down, it's in your best interest to if he's at 100mcgs ED.
> 
> Benadryl worked for me, so...............?



Sorry Pieguy, too much conflicting info on benadryl.

Think i'll take the saferout and taper slowly on the t3.  No more stims for 3-weeks.

thanks for all the advice again CT and Pie


----------



## pieguy (Jun 30, 2011)

CT said:


> NO need to taper up or down? Up no you don't have to, down, it's in your best interest to if he's at 100mcgs ED.
> 
> Benadryl worked for me, so...............?



Read that first page of thread I put up. The thyroid kicks back into T3 production after you quit cold turkey or taper. Victor and Heavyiron talk about it. I've also read on many other boards that say endocrinologists specifically state no need to taper T3.

The other link I put is a study on the benadryl not working like Keto. All it does is put you to sleep. And keep in mind, everybody downregulates at different speeds, especially with different dosages so are you sure it's the benadryl or your lower dosage/tolerance making the clen still work?


----------



## XYZ (Jun 30, 2011)

pieguy said:


> Read that first page of thread I put up. The thyroid kicks back into T3 production after you quit cold turkey or taper. Victor and Heavyiron talk about it. I've also read on many other boards that say endocrinologists specifically state no need to taper T3.
> 
> The other link I put is a study on the benadryl not working like Keto. All it does is put you to sleep. And keep in mind, everybody downregulates at different speeds, especially with different dosages so are you sure it's the benadryl or your lower dosage/tolerance making the clen still work?


 
I read it, and they are discussing 50mcgs, not 100mcgs  BIG difference.  Many other boards also state to taper it.  A mod I know at another board has written articles on T3 for a lot of magazines, and I trust his opinion and knowledge instead of a lot of the "brology" that exists.

The other link is an opinion, I know for a fact that benadryl worked for me, are you telling me it didn't?  I also never said I used it while using clen.  Clen is an outdated drug with nasty sides.  There are far superior things available now that are more effective with far fewer sides.


----------



## pieguy (Jun 30, 2011)

How is it brology if he backed it up with like 8 references? I even looked a few of the references up and things they cited included: No significant difference could be seen between the rate of recovery of of glands depressed only a few days and that of those depressed for several years (Greer 1951). It also said thyroid depression varied from person to person so your thyroid reaching a depressed state is dose dependent on the individual. 

It doesn't matter if you're taking 100mg or 50 mg, once you depress your thyroid it's going to take X amount of time and tapering isn't going to make you recover faster or slower. Stopping cold turkey could lead to 11 weeks or 11 days before you recover fully and it's all dependent on the individual. This is all assuming you're not taking some stupid dose like 150 daily for a year, but i mean if your'e going to abuse anything, expect it to backfire, which would be hypothyroidism in this case. 

In terms of Benadryl not working, I responded to Benadryl for his use of Clen much like Keto is used to upregulate beta 2's. It had a scientific article tacked onto it which isn't bro science. 

In fact, I really hate bro science, but when I asked why people taper on or off of T3, they couldn't give me a definitive answer. Nobody could even really give me a concrete scientific study that showed a correlation between heavy thyroid suppression and recovery rate, or even that of a person who suffered significant thyroid damage due to a T3 cycle. Can you show me one cause I'd really like to see it?


Greer MA: The effect on endogenous thyroid activity of feeding desiccated thyroid to normal human subjects . N Engl J Med 244:385–390, 1951


----------



## XYZ (Jul 1, 2011)

You believe what you want and do things the way you want, that's totally fine.  If you're looking to get into a pissing match or try and keep reiterating what you keep saying over and over, I'm just not interested.

You have your beliefs and I have mine, it's fine to disagree.


----------



## pieguy (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm not trying to get into any arguments so sorry if u assumed I was. I really just want any proof past he says or she says regarding t3 crash or scientific evidence to why u taper. So far nobody's given me a real answer.


----------



## M4A3 (Jul 3, 2011)

CT said:


> Clen is an outdated drug with nasty sides.  There are far superior things available now that are more effective with far fewer sides.



Can you expand on this? Such as? I have a really poor knowledge of fat burners and would like to hear about this.


----------



## XYZ (Jul 3, 2011)

pieguy said:


> I'm not trying to get into any arguments so sorry if u assumed I was. I really just want any proof past he says or she says regarding t3 crash or scientific evidence to why u taper. So far nobody's given me a real answer.


 

You'll find studies that contradict one another both ways, in the long run it just makes sense (to me anyhow) to be as safe as possible, these are hormones we're dealing with here.


----------



## XYZ (Jul 3, 2011)

M4A3 said:


> Can you expand on this? Such as? I have a really poor knowledge of fat burners and would like to hear about this.


 

Clen has the possibility for heart palpatations, fatigue, moodiness, insomnia, dehydration and heart issues if run at too high a dose for too long.


----------



## M4A3 (Jul 3, 2011)

CT said:


> Clen has the possibility for heart palpatations, fatigue, moodiness, insomnia, dehydration and heart issues if run at too high a dose for too long.



What alternatives would you suggest?


----------



## pieguy (Jul 4, 2011)

DNP and ECA


----------



## XYZ (Jul 5, 2011)

m4a3 said:


> what alternatives would you suggest?


 

eca.


----------



## XYZ (Jul 5, 2011)

pieguy said:


> DNP and ECA


 

Yeah, I suppose that would work as well.


----------



## lana sh (Jul 7, 2013)

hey guys! I have done 2 t3 cycles. both 8 weeks with first week ramping up n last week ramping down, max dose was 125 mcg. relusts were great. both times lost 15 lbs. but the rebound effect was terrible! my diet is clean all the time, no cheat meals, about 1700-2000 calories a day, low carb. I work out 6 times a week. crossfit. I noticed the rebound the second week i was off. and in a month i gained 15 lbs back! Like every morning I visibly have more fat! Now it's been a month since I stopped the cycle and I gained all the weigh I lost back n my weight gain doesn't stop. one week after the end of cycle my t3 n t4 were low ( blood test) but now they r normal (got results yesterday) and I still keep packing on weight at a scary rate. I really don't know what to do. I took 6 months off before first and second cycle and gained more than I lost. So I guess I'll wait two more weeks ( which will make it 6 weeks break) and start t3 again. I really need your ideas guys!!!

Also I used eca stack before n I had no effect but I had a seizure n was brought to the hospital in ambulance. It scares the crap out of me. i still remember falling on the floor n losing consciousness...I also tried clen without obvious effect. do u think i should try again? And also how soon do you think I can start another t3 cycle?


----------

